# 1 of my chicks got attacked



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a mother hen with 9 chicks they got out of there special coop and got in with the other chickens 1 of the chicks got attacked pans got killed by a nuther chicken.
I went down there to lock them all up when I sore the mother hen out in the dark calling and looking for the other chick what should I do put one that I hatched out or what


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Show her the dead one. She will likely know the replacement isn't hers.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Poor mama hen. =( That's so sad. Feel sorry for her.


----------



## Serialkiller (Sep 3, 2012)

There’s nothing you can do, but showing her the dead chick.


----------

